# Lmo???



## beccy12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey.
Needs some info on labour Market option visas!!?? How long before they expire & can you become a permanent resident?my husband has been offered a job in Canada that isn't on the skills list??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The company will apply to the Canadian Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). It must convince the Government that it has advertised the position for the required time and in the correct method and it was unable to find a Citizen or a PR qualified for the post. If granted the Government will grant a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
Permanent Resident status may be attained from a TWP.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> The company will apply to the Canadian Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). It must convince the Government that it has advertised the position for the required time and in the correct method and it was unable to find a Citizen or a PR qualified for the post. If granted the Government will grant a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
> Permanent Resident status may be attained from a TWP.


There's no guarantee on a two year TWP. I know people who were only initially granted a one year TWP on a LMO. It's a one or two year TWP at the discretion of the IO at POE.


----------



## beccy12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info! can you apply for the permanent resident visa after you have got the tempory one?we have two children & I'm just concerned to move them half way across the world only to have to move them back again to the uk if pr isn't granted!!?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

beccy12 said:


> Thanks for the info! can you apply for the permanent resident visa after you have got the tempory one?we have two children & I'm just concerned to move them half way across the world only to have to move them back again to the uk if pr isn't granted!!?


This is how it was expkained to me... If you are here on a TWP - you can only apply for PR as a skilled worker if your job is in NOC category 0, A or B. You can apply as a skilled worker as soon as you are in Canada, have a work permit valid for at least one year and meet the points requirement.

If you are here on a TWP in category 0, A or B, but you are short of points for the regular FSW application, you may be able to apply under the Canadian Experience Class. However - you must be working in Canada for 2 years before you can apply. 

Your work permit needs to be valid when PR is issued. So, if you have a one year work permit, you're going to need to go through the LMO again to get another permit, as it'll likely be just over a year for PR processing. 

Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2006

There is also applying via the PNP route from a TWP...


----------



## beccy12 (Jan 19, 2012)

So am I right in thinking that my husband can apply more than once for a twp,meaning as long as he is employed by the same people he can just keep renewing until such time as we are able to apply for pr?....this is so complicated!!!! Lol!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

beccy12 said:


> So am I right in thinking that my husband can apply more than once for a twp,meaning as long as he is employed by the same people he can just keep renewing until such time as we are able to apply for pr?....this is so complicated!!!! Lol!!


Your husband's company would have to apply for a LMO every time the TWP is to expire and if it is granted again, then your husband would receive another TWP... Until you get PR, there are no guarantees.


----------



## beccy12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thankyou so much,really helpfull! Just one last question!!...how long do we have to wait to apply for pr?!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

beccy12 said:


> Thankyou so much,really helpfull! Just one last question!!...how long do we have to wait to apply for pr?!!


See my previous post, it's all explained there. It depends on your NOC category and points requirements.


----------



## ashlip (Aug 12, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> This is how it was expkained to me... If you are here on a TWP - you can only apply for PR as a skilled worker if your job is in NOC category 0, A or B. You can apply as a skilled worker as soon as you are in Canada, have a work permit valid for at least one year and meet the points requirement.
> 
> If you are here on a TWP in category 0, A or B, but you are short of points for the regular FSW application, you may be able to apply under the Canadian Experience Class. However - you must be working in Canada for 2 years before you can apply.
> 
> ...


Hi there, you mention applying via the PNP route. Can you please explain.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

ashlip said:


> Hi there, you mention applying via the PNP route. Can you please explain.


PNP = Provincial Nomination Program

Here are a couple of websites:
The Provincial Nominee Program in British Columbia Canada
Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program : Alberta, Canada - Immigration
Opportunities Ontario: Provincial Nominee Program (PNP)

These are programs whereby the province can nominate a person based on specific skill shortages or needs in that particular province.


----------

